# Excel wandelt zahlen automatisch in ## um



## hary252 (1. November 2008)

hi

Habe ein problem mit Excell

wenn ich in eine Zeile die zahl ab 0.1 oder 2.1 eintippe wandelt er die um in ## ich habe auch schon mit Zelle Formatieren versucht Mit Benutzerdefinirt und mit zahlen uvm trozdem wird mir nur ## angezeigt oder im infofenster das datum was kann ich machen um das zu verhindern

danke für antworten


----------



## Zinken (1. November 2008)

Sind Deine Spalten denn breit genug? Normalerweise wird ### angezeigt, wenn der Feldinhalt zu breit ist.
Doppelklick auf die Trennlinie in der Titelzeile könnte helfen.


----------



## hary252 (1. November 2008)

ok danke das mit dem umändern ins Datum hat der jetzt unter Zelle Formatieren bei text unterlassen


----------



## Leola13 (1. November 2008)

Hai,



hary252 hat gesagt.:


> ok danke das mit dem umändern ins Datum hat der jetzt unter Zelle Formatieren bei text unterlassen




Das muss ich nicht verstehen - oder ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## hary252 (1. November 2008)

klar Rechtsklick Zellen Formatieren und dann bei kategorie auf Text weil der bei Standart und benutzerdefinitr die zahl 1.1 immer in das Datum 01.Jan.2008 geändert hat


----------



## tom_r (3. November 2008)

Moin,

schön, dass Du Dein Problem gelöst hast. 

Alternativ wäre es auch gegangen, wenn Du vor Deiner Zahl  ein Leerzeichen oder ' eingegeben hättest


----------

